# Paramedic Advantage-Medic prep course in Orange County



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey, I'm just wondering if any of you have heard of or attended the paramedic prep course at Paramedic Advantage in Orange County. Any info would be greatly appreciated! I searched and searched these forums to no avail.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 22, 2011)

Why would you need a prep course?  If you really want to prep for it, take some college courses in chemistry, anatomy, physiology, English composition, physics, etc.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have taken English, Psychology, Chemistry, Anatomy,Physiology, etc. I just feel it wouldn't hurt to have some preparation before medic school. I live by the motto, "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail." In other words, I just want to give myself the best chances to succeed.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 22, 2011)

Seriously....unless you are seriously academically lacking, it is probably just going to drain your bank account for little if any gain.  These types of courses prey upon the slow, weak and stupid in our ranks based upon their fear.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 22, 2011)

Take micro too


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

You know, I was thinking that's what it would most likely be. I just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about it. Honestly, it's not about doubting myself or fear. I just want to get a good head start aside from studying myself, which I have been doing. I appreciate the realistic response though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 22, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Seriously....unless you are seriously academically lacking, it is probably just going to drain your bank account for little if any gain.  These types of courses prey upon the slow, weak and stupid in our ranks based upon their fear.



What he said.

Everyone makes medic school out to be nearly impossible. Sure it sucks because it's a huge time commitment but the difficulty isn't as bad as most make it out to be. With your college background you will be ahead of most in your class. If going to a prep course makes you feel better, then by all means do it but I'm just giving you my perspective on it. For what it's worth I currently am in medic school.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks bud, the rational voice inside me knows these things lol. Its that anxious and nervous side that makes things a little cloudy. It's cool to have a forum like this where people can talk about these kind of things.


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Dec 22, 2011)

Take the prep at Saddleback college. I know nothing of paramedic advantage, only that its a lot more expensive. Taking the class at Saddleback will also allow you to begin preparing for their paramedic programme, as prep is a pre req. if you plan on working in OC you wont need to have all those other classes listed above because you wont be allowed to think that hard


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 22, 2011)

BF2BC EMT said:


> Take the prep at Saddleback college. I know nothing of paramedic advantage, only that its a lot more expensive. Taking the class at Saddleback will also allow you to begin preparing for their paramedic programme, as prep is a pre req. if you plan on working in *Southern California* you wont need to have all those other classes listed above because you wont be allowed to think that hard



Fixed that for you. 

Thinking isn't in the scope of practice for most medics in Southern California EMS.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 22, 2011)

read the Dubin EKG book and review the protocols of where you will be working.  Thats good prep work.


----------



## tacitblue (Dec 22, 2011)

Addrobo87 said:


> I have taken English, Psychology, Chemistry, Anatomy,Physiology, etc. I just feel it wouldn't hurt to have some preparation before medic school. I live by the motto, "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail." In other words, I just want to give myself the best chances to succeed.


If you have truly taken *college-level*(read: not remedial) chemistry, biology, and A&P, then you are far more prepared for paramedic school then anyone in your class that has gone through a "paramedic prep" course. 

In fact, if you succeeded in college level science courses, you will find the didactic portion of paramedic school to be very easy.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input. Very useful indeed!


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Dec 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Thinking isn't in the scope of practice for most medics in Southern California EMS.



Thanks for that JPINFV, op avoid so cal!


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Dec 22, 2011)

firecoins said:


> read the Dubin EKG book and review the protocols of where you will be working.  Thats good prep work.



Protocols ha,

Contact base hospital for everything and be ready to be denied most interventions.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have my sights set on San Bernardino County. From my understanding, much larger scope of practice compared to LA, OC. Although it still is southern california.


----------



## bstone (Dec 23, 2011)

Paramedic school prep course= EMT-Basic + EMT-Intermediate


----------



## MICP (Dec 29, 2011)

Allow me to shed some light on the Paramedic Prep.

The other college courses are a HUGE benefit when applying to and being successful in medic school, and some are even required.  Many medic programs don't require prep classes.  Locally however, Saddleback College, Daniel Freeman, and PTI all REQUIRE a prep to get in.  The course at Paramedic Advantage is approved by these programs and meets that requirement.

The Prep at Saddleback is always full and has a petition and wait list each semester and it is only offered twice a year, and so other people need an alternative in OC and LA to get into the programs.

The Prep at Paramedic Advantage is designed to cover all of the critical and difficult concepts that will be taught in Paramedic School.  It also uses computer based testing modeled after the NREMT so the students get experience with that type of testing, unparalleled to other prep classes.  The student will be exposed to over 1000 paramedic level test questions.

I currently do NREMT-P tutoring for students, from local medic programs, who cannot pass NREMT-P exam because they have not been taught how to test, since all of their testing in school is Scantron without time limits, etc.

The Prep also simulates the fast-paced and self-driven requirements of our local medic programs.  I have a B.S. in Biology, and have taken all of the courses mentioned, and none of them come close to matching the demand of 5 days a week, 8 hours a day learning.  The Prep seeks to introduce the student to that demand by presenting lecture and homework in such a manner as to promote good time management and study habits.

One last piece of information, I have found that there is a direct correlation between the grade and success in this Prep, and the grade and success in the varying programs.  For $525 and 8 days a student can have an idea of their success in the $4000-$10000 6-9 month program.

As a disclaimer, I am associated with Paramedic Advantage.  Do the research, ask and call around, you will find that the information presented is accurate.


----------

